
Is this life real or a simulation? - jlhamilton
http://aeon.co/magazine/nature-and-cosmos/can-we-tell-if-reality-is-a-computer-simulation/
======
Toenex
I'm with Philip K. Dick on this one...

 _“Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn 't go away."_

